# What a joke



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

So for chits and giggles I purchased a 32" homeowner grade zero turn last week. I "thought" it would speed up the process on some of these private party lawns I have, and quite frankly I was getting sick and tired of using the 33" walk behind. 
Needless to say, this little turd is going in the shed and come spring will be sold to the highest offer. 

If only a quality company made a nice 30-32" commercial grade ztr. I know I've seen 36"s but they just don't quite squeeze through those 36" chain link gates. 
This winter I'm on the hunt for a stand on, not because I need one but because I want one.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> So for chits and giggles I purchased a 32" homeowner grade zero turn last week. I "thought" it would speed up the process on some of these private party lawns I have, and quite frankly I was getting sick and tired of using the 33" walk behind.
> Needless to say, this little turd is going in the shed and come spring will be sold to the highest offer.
> 
> If only a quality company made a nice 30-32" commercial grade ztr. I know I've seen 36"s but they just don't quite squeeze through those 36" chain link gates.
> This winter I'm on the hunt for a stand on, not because I need one but because I want one.


We have a couple of 48"/52" walk behind scags. Been looking for a <36" walk behind and they seem to cost more than my other ones.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You cold just do what some of the hacks I seen have done. Pull down a 6' section of dog eared fencing and drive right in, or cut the 4'x4' gate post off at the ground. That is what a $25 grass cut will get you.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

These are owner occupied, little old ladies for the most part. I really don't think Gma is gonna appreciate me cobbling her fence together every time I come over to mow. 
I have followed behind those you speak of in regards to ripping sections of fencing out. I always appreciated that, saves me the hassle of having to untrailer the WB.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I am not a hack but I will unscrew a section of fence and lay it aside.

Even do it at a residential I mow with a good sized back yard.
The home owners were happy to see how easy it is because they weren't sure how they were
going to get a mini X in the side gate thats 42''. They've gotta dig up a sewer line or some thing in the back.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I imagine you reinstall the panel when your finished. I'm talking about hacks. We have find panels laying on the ground in side yards, busted up from kids jumping on them, or sawdust all over the ground from where they cut the posts. You have to call that crap in or your the last known suspect at the property and become liable. And we have never recieved an approval to make the repairs.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I put them back and no I've never cut posts to get in.
I've never even thought of that.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I'll slide chain link to the side on a repo as my smallest mower is a 48" and we have some that have 1/4+ acre back yards. Just secure it with a zip tie when i'm done and cut the zip tie the next cycle. Had one last year on such a tight lot i had to roll a push mower through the living room!!!


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I'll slide chain link to the side on a repo as my smallest mower is a 48" and we have some that have 1/4+ acre back yards. Just secure it with a zip tie when i'm done and cut the zip tie the next cycle. Had one last year on such a tight lot i had to roll a push mower through the living room!!!


I've done that as well, sometimes you gotta just improvise. It's the 1/2+ acre rear yards that even a 33" WB won't fit through a gate on that get me irked. That's when I politely ask the homeowner if they are interested in a slightly more accessible gate. If it's a repo...I improvise. 
I remember one property that was on a very large hill. Rear yard at the highest elevation was probably 14' above grade, it was tiered with timbers for retaining walls. No possible way to get any kind of mower up to the top level, after a discussion with the broker a decision was made that it just _had to be _some sort of invasive grass up there that needed to be poisoned immediately (her idea not mine). Ya gotta appreciate the brokers that actually GET IT.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL, yep, years ago we had a condo with about 3' between structures. Two guys had to carry a push mower thru the front door and out the rear slider. Then went back to pick the grass off the carpet after they were done. I'm sure that was a hoot with the neighbors!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a condo in Loveland CO for a summer that had a stamp sized front/rear yard.

I trimmed the whole thing with the weed eater and carried it thru the house. 
No other access to the back yard except helicopter and ropes.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I had a condo in Loveland CO. . .


You must be rich. . .


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> You must be rich. . .






The pickups I drive are 10 and 12 years old.


How old are yours again?????? 



I know people that know other people.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> The pickups I drive are 10 and 12 years old.
> 
> 
> How old are yours again??????
> ...


21,000 miles on my 2012 already


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

That makes it a lot newer than both of mine combined.




21k?????? dang dude, where you been?


Truckin all over the US sight seeing?


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

No homeowners association to maintain the condo landscape? That would be enough to make a person NOT want to buy one of them.


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

18 year old dodge ram, 300,000 miles. new engine, new trans, new tires, new breaks, front end. parked in the barn it costs$ nothing to feed. $1,500 truck pulling a $10,000 mower.!! (you might be a red neck.??)



BPWY said:


> The pickups I drive are 10 and 12 years old.
> 
> 
> How old are yours again??????
> ...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That makes it a lot newer than both of mine combined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's almost all just local driving, well 4 counties, only road trip was 900 miles round trip.
A friend of mine pulls a Hendricks Motorsports backup NASCAR around to different events & when he saw how many miles I was on track to clock this year, he said that was more than he drives in a year!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nopay said:


> $1,500 truck pulling a $10,000 mower.!! (you might be a red neck.??)


I dont care who you are, that's funny right there!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

lol x2


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I dont care who you are, that's funny right there!



17 yr old truck pulling $17,000 mower here...........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Originally Posted by *nopay*  
_$1,500 truck pulling a $10,000 mower.!! (you might be a red neck.??)_





PropPresPro said:


> I dont care who you are, that's funny right there!




Yes indeed it is.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

12 year old truck worth around $10k pulling a trailer of equipment that if I were to loose the entire trailer and contents would cost over $32,000 to replace with new equipment.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 12 year old truck worth around $10k pulling a trailer of equipment that if I were to loose the entire trailer and contents would cost over $32,000 to replace with new equipment.


$1500 1995 ford f150 4x4 xlt super cab 5.8l, 412,000 miles, pulling a down2earth v-nose with about 20k worth of tools and equipment


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JL you have the cheap truck award so far. lol


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> JL you have the cheap truck award so far. lol



Yeah but i got the best bargain in a backup truck. 1995 F250 4X4 5.8 with 72,000 original miles for $2,400 and it looks like new!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Yeah but i got the best bargain in a backup truck. 1995 F250 4X4 5.8 with 72,000 original miles for $2,400 and it looks like new!


Best deal I got was 1995 1500 dodge ram 2 wheel drive v8 for $350 needed a water pump and had been sitting for a year, so had to clean it up. Have already put 90,000 on it, my lawn guys uses it. Only noramal maintain on it. If I could get guys to stop blowing grass on it and hitting it with lawn mowers.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Best deal I got was 1995 1500 dodge ram 2 wheel drive v8 for $350 needed a water pump and had been sitting for a year, so had to clean it up. Have already put 90,000 on it, my lawn guys uses it. Only noramal maintain on it. If I could get guys to stop blowing grass on it and hitting it with lawn mowers.


my insurance company laughs at me every time i pay my bill, and ask when I'm going to get a newer truck. i always say why, it still has more power the 3/4 of the trucks on the road today. besides best part is, it's paid for...lol


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> *it still has more power the 3/4 of the trucks on the road today*. besides best part is, it's paid for...lol




I doubt that, but I fully agree on the last part.


Paid for is so damn nice.


I've got two of them...... both titles are in MY safe deposit box.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

This one is paid for too. 


http://youtu.be/1WqazleR3FE?t=17s


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I just bought a '05 F250 6.0L diesel 4x4, 79k miles. 

We now use:
2010 F150 2WD 33k miles
2005 F250 diesel 4x4 79k miles
1999 Chevy 2500 2WD 160k miles(2k on new engine)
1997 Ford Expedition 4x4 150k miles
2003 Kia Optima 150k miles (for the occasional out of the way bid, routine maids, inspections, etc., can't beat 30 MPG)


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I just bought a '05 F250 6.0L diesel 4x4, 79k miles.
> 
> We now use:
> 
> 2003 Kia Optima 150k miles (for the occasional out of the way bid, routine maids, inspections, etc., can't beat 30 MPG)


Exactly! Perfect use for that kind of car.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I just bought a '05 F250 6.0L diesel





I'm sorry.





Friend of mine, his 2004 6.OSH!T just laid down on the job.
He aint real thrilled with it or the shop that aint working on it.

I would NOT have used that shop but thats him, not me.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Good luck Swift. My 6.0 laid down too many times to count. I went back to a 7.3 2 years ago. Propprespro dumped his 05 last year and it was ready to eat another set of injectors at around 120K if i remember right. Don't know ANYONE who is very happy with them. They are a boat anchor......


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Good luck Swift. My 6.0 laid down too many times to count. I went back to a 7.3 2 years ago. Propprespro dumped his 05 last year and it was ready to eat another set of injectors at around 120K if i remember right. Don't know ANYONE who is very happy with them. They are a boat anchor......


Yuuuup!
I bought it brandy new in 2005 and put nearly 120K on it by last fall.
Partial list of replaced items:
2 Short blocks, FICM, EGR Cooler, numerous sensors, numerous injectors. . . .
I really liked that truck but I don't miss it at all! Does that make sense?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> . . . it still has more power the 3/4 of the trucks on the road today. . .


Nope! Not even close!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

My first diesel. So far not real thrilled with it, but haven't pulled much yet. Too damn loud. Ha ha. I got it for $14.7k which seemed to be a pretty good deal at least. It's an extended cab. I like my '10 F150 gas, drives nice, quiet, we pull an 18' trailer with it and it pulls great.

I had an '08 F250 diesel with 72k miles all picked out, crew cab i believe, $14.3k, was in a tornado so had some body damage, but nothing to affect it's driveability. Bank wouldn't loan on it.

What did you guys get for MPG on the 6.0? I just got it last Friday, drove about 120 miles Saturday, probably 80% interstate, no trailer. I got 13 MPG. I expected better.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Ouch, shoulda consulted us first.


I get 12 and 13 pulling my 4' expanded metal sides with 5' tailgate lawn equipment trailer.
18.5 on the open road. This is with my 7.3L
I'm afraid that 13 is around where you'll be for mileage.


I got my 2000 7.3L with 96,500 miles for $10,500.
Its really tough to find a 7.3 under 100,000 miles.

But if you think the 6.0 is loud you'd not like a 7.3 either.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah my dad has an 02 7.3 with 180k miles. He gets 10-11 towing his camper but I don't think he's really ever driven it without the camper. 

In the next week or two we will be pulling trailers with it and I will see then if I like it any better


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

*avoid the six 0*

the 97 - 99 SD ford diesel is the truck to use we run one with a banks 6 gun in super economy we get about 22 mpg on the highway empty, 20 mpg with 20 foot box trailer weight makes no real difference to the truck we have tipped the scales at 19k ( dont tell DOT ) turn the dial the other way we can push out enough tire smoke and diesel to kill every mosquito and flying insect within one square mile and beat the fast and furious types red light to red light 
the weak points
the auto trans isnt enough enough we have the six speed 
if it plowed or was used as a plow truck the front end will need work 
the bed stays good the mounts underneath rot out 
12 quart oil change 
injectors are pricey ( we are still running the originals ) 
oil pans rot and you have to pull motor to change ( ours is still original we used a ceramic coating )



99 f250 SD PS 
479 k
6 speed manual 


repairs to date 
ball joints self installed 200
fuel bowl bleeder valve self installed 50
drive shaft rebuild transmatic 200
rear yoke self installed 50
plug in water heater self installed 120 ( shes cold hearted in the winter ) 

any 7.3 powered vehicle is a buy it now 

she is getting a bit smoky now but for the amount of work it has done the 15k price used w 150 k on the clock was a no brainer 

its used to pull a 12 foot garden trailer , 2 horse trailer, a 20 foot box trailer


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah my dad has an 02 7.3 with 180k miles. He gets 10-11 towing his camper but I don't think he's really ever driven it without the camper.
> 
> In the next week or two we will be pulling trailers with it and I will see then if I like it any better


I think you'll be pretty impressed with how it pulls. The 6.0 performs well in my opinion, it just has some design flaws. 
I was getting 15.5 mpg not pulling pretty consistently with mine and 12-13 pulling. Best I ever did was 17.1 on one leg of a 2k road trip to Southern California. 
There are ways to "fix" the inherent problems with that motor to make it more reliable. If you go that route, it should run about $4-5k.
Good luck.


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

here is a photo of my back up preservation pick-up, on blocks for a break job and tire rotation. windshield and windows need a good cleaning (nicotine stains)
no smoking in my truck any more.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nopay said:


> here is a photo of my back up preservation pick-up, on blocks for a break job and tire rotation. windshield and windows need a good cleaning (nicotine stains)
> no smoking in my truck any more.


I want to buy your truck and put a cummins 5.9l in it!
How much?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouln't sell. Meeting clients in a vehicle like that gives the impression of success.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

On the subject of the 6.0**** engine............... over at plowsite.com there are a couple members that have had good luck with their engines will savage any body that speaks ill of the engine.
Never mind that they are in a huge minority.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

bpwy said:


> on the subject of the 6.0**** engine............... Over at plowsite.com there are a couple members that have had good luck with their engines will savage any body that speaks ill of the engine.
> Never mind that they are in a huge minority.


 
best thing u can do is pull it drop in a 5.9 cummins


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yup.............


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> On the subject of the 6.0**** engine............... over at plowsite.com there are a couple members that have had good luck with their engines will savage any body that speaks ill of the engine.
> Never mind that they are in a huge minority.



I know a guy up here that bought a 6.0, he didn't want to but had crappy credit and it was the only thing the "cars n credit" place had. Well its got like 120k miles on it and already runs like garbage. He says the worst part is that some shops won't even work on it. He has pulled up and they told him to take it somewhere else. 

Give me my cummins anyday, even if it is an automatic (try and find a stick around here). I did just have to put a new tranny in it 2 weeks ago. But who am I to complain I got 260k out of it


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I wouln't sell. Meeting clients in a vehicle like that gives the impression of success.


You have clients? You ARE successful!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> I wouln't sell. Meeting clients in a vehicle like that gives the impression of success.


I almost think that having a new truck/tools screams that you don't know what your doing (although having too old of stuff can say the same thing) I just think back to a realtor I know that tries to give the impression that he has a construction background but I've seen his toolbox and 99% of the stuff still has tags on it.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin;36189. . .having a new truck/tools screams that you don't know what your doing. . .[/QUOTE said:


> (Looking around the room & standing up shamefully)
> Hi, my name is Chris, and I am a toolaholic.
> (There, I said it.)
> 
> ...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Hey Swift, Here's my old 6-leaker at -10* They WILL start but it sounds like the engine is going to fly apart. My 7.3 sat in the pasture at -20 a few times last winter with DINO oil instead of synthetic and didn't sound this bad........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKGCHHLSuOs&list=UUG3qVvM5IqaoMZaBWkqI4-g&index=25&feature=plcp


Here it is after running for 10 minutes... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ39X048f6w&list=UUG3qVvM5IqaoMZaBWkqI4-g&index=24&feature=plcp


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

That cold start sounds brutal.


My 7.3 sounds rough cold but usually smooths out in 30 secs to a min.
And sounds NOTHING like that.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> (Looking around the room & standing up shamefully)
> Hi, my name is Chris, and I am a toolaholic.
> (There, I said it.)
> 
> ...


Depends, are there any scratches in the bed? If the bed is pristine longer then a week your a noob. A friends wife had a chevy colorado (useless truck) and we used it to help haul stuff for their landscaping, and she was pissed that we scratched the bed (truck was 4 years old at this time).


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

UPDATE on my 6.0.

You guys will love this.

It's getting towed to my house as we speak. I believe the turbo went out on it. Some loud grinding noise, significant white smoke. Will confirm when it gets here. Nothing like having to drop $1500 on a new truck a week and a half after you buy it. This may be the shortest vehicle I've ever owned at this rate...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> UPDATE on my 6.0.
> 
> You guys will love this.
> 
> It's getting towed to my house as we speak. I believe the turbo went out on it. Some loud grinding noise, significant white smoke. Will confirm when it gets here. Nothing like having to drop $1500 on a new truck a week and a half after you buy it. This may be the shortest vehicle I've ever owned at this rate...


White smoke normally is EGR cooler but that doesn't explain the noise. Good luck!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> White smoke normally is EGR cooler but that doesn't explain the noise. Good luck!


Yeah I was thinking EGR cooler too, except for the noise. It's in my drive now but too dark to do much, hate to start it, turn it around, and pull into my garage at the moment. 

Now, do I spend the $350-$1500 to fix it, and sell it(or keep and roll the dice), OR fix it, drop another couple thousand into it to bulletproof it.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Update: Coolant is bone dry. So prob EGR cooler but still unsure about noise.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Update: Coolant is bone dry. So prob EGR cooler but still unsure about noise.


Pull your dipstick and see how much water got in there.................


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oil the color of pancake batter.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn Swift that bites!!!!



Friend of mine just spent $6800 on his. 
I'm not sure what all got done to it.



If you decide you like the truck but hate the motor there is always shoe horning a cummins into the engine bay option.
Then you'll have some thing for a very long time to come unless some idiot wrecks it for you like happened to me last summer.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Any laws in your state for selling a defective vehicle? You've had it less than a week right???


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

The solution......


http://www.fordcummins.com/

http://www.destroked.com/


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm going to almost apologize ahead of time for a bad joke.



Now you know why this engine has the name 6.0sh!t.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Well don't think it's the turbo as it looks ok through intake tube but still not sure what the rattle noise is. Ordered a bulletproof kit for it, going to remove the cab and fix pretty much all of the known problems with the 6.0. Probably similar to your friend BPWY. Hopefully have it done by end of next weekend. Will upload a pic when I pull the cab off.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Well don't think it's the turbo as it looks ok through intake tube but still not sure what the rattle noise is. Ordered a bulletproof kit for it, going to remove the cab and fix pretty much all of the known problems with the 6.0. Probably similar to your friend BPWY. Hopefully have it done by end of next weekend. Will upload a pic when I pull the cab off.




That blows that you have to spend big bux so soon after buying it.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That blows that you have to spend big bux so soon after buying it.


You aren't joking. Bought it hoping to not have to do much on it for awhile. Then our expedition had a band snap on a tire today. Joys small business ownership. Person that gave me a ride when truck stayed acting up made a serious comment during a conversion saying "aren't you glad you are self employed". not the time to all me that.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope the guy was being sarcastic other wise you can bet he has no clue about self employed.

I was gone for almost a week and the guys were "working" while I was gone.
Got back and looked at their daily average mileage.

GOOD GAWD, it was twice what it should have been.
Their only explanation was they don't know their way around town the best way like I do so it takes longer and more miles.
I don't believe thats what it is. Some thing else happened that I'm not being told about.
A personal side trip on my gas bill is what I suspect.

In one week $25 extra in 100% wasted gas not to mention god knows how much wasted time on the clock.
Oh yeah, like thats going to float.

Oh yeah, you bet. The joys of being self employed.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

I remember the 6.0's back in 2003, I wanted a new truck and went for a Ford first. Everyone of them had issues sitting on the lot, they only had one I could test drive and it drove ok, got back and looked underneath. Glad I did, engine oil all over, so glad I did not get a 6.0 diesel! Ended up with a Dodge diesel. No regrets. 

I still run a 95 Dodge 3500 CC DRW with a very warmed up Cummins as a work truck pulling my big trailer. Never left me stranded, one starter replaced. The other 2003 Dodge 3500 has had an injector line go and a water pump, one fuel transfer pump too at 90K or so. The old 12 valve is still original except for the go fast parts... Newer trucks suck. 

Those home owner grade ZT mowers are not worth the hassel to me, the low prices are tempting till they fail in 6 months.. or less..


----------

